# Will an Osprey Escapist 20 fit a 15" laptop?



## dedmete (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm in search of a new backpack to replace my old laptop messenger bag (great bag - Boog, but it's falling apart after 6-7 of everyday use). I'd like to start riding my bike to work (5 miles each way) when spring actually decides to show up. I'm looking at the Escapist bags from Osprey. Does anyone know if the 20L version will fit my laptop @ 15.4 inches? I know the 30L version will, but nobody seems to mention if the smaller bag would? I'm not worried about a "dedicated" laptop compartment, as long as it fits, I'm good. Also, how's the body fit on this backpack? I'm a pretty big guy with large chest and shoulders.


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

There is some variance in the actual outside dimensions of what they call a 15.4" laptop. I just measured mine which is 14.8" x 10.5" x 1.5" (15.4 corner to corner). It fits in the Escapist 20 but barely. Any bigger and the zipper wouldn't close but at the listed dimensions, everything closed up and fit inside the bag.


----------



## dedmete (Sep 23, 2011)

ospreypacks said:


> There is some variance in the actual outside dimensions of what they call a 15.4" laptop. I just measured mine which is 14.8" x 10.5" x 1.5" (15.4 corner to corner). It fits in the Escapist 20 but barely. Any bigger and the zipper wouldn't close but at the listed dimensions, everything closed up and fit inside the bag.


When you say "corner to corner" are you measuring width or diagonally? My laptop measures 15" x 10.50" x 1.25", but 17.75" diagonally.


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

dedmete said:


> When you say "corner to corner" are you measuring width or diagonally? My laptop measures 15" x 10.50" x 1.25", but 17.75" diagonally.


The diagonal measurement is just over 17.5" on the laptop that fits. You should be able to get a 17.75" in there.


----------

